# Have to provide pics for steep and high removal to get paid for it???



## jcart01 (Jul 13, 2017)

Hey everyone - I am a roofer in DFW. A recent job had a couple of line items on the insurance doc that I haven't seen before and wanted to know the collective thoughts on it. see below. 


*
"High removal may be supplemented upon work completion with submitted photos - overviews - of workers in high protection gear on this roof during tear-off."*

also....

*"Steep removal may be supplemented upon work completion with submitted photos - overviews - of workers in steep protection gear on this roof during tear-off."*


----------



## emeraldstate (Apr 10, 2014)

I'd do what it says. Take some shots of your crew with safety harnesses on working on the roof. Also I'd do a profile shot of the house showing that the roof height is high and/or the pitch is steep on the roof. Clearly working with a harness and on a high pitch roof is going to make the re-roofing take longer.

Todd
Emerald State LLC


----------



## jackandjilldfw (Jul 20, 2018)

*Need Help?*

If you need help with insurance claims my husband and I live in DFW and provide help with claims for various contractors throughout the US. We would be happy to help you with anything you may need!


----------

